# Idolomantis.....first try



## ellroy (May 25, 2006)

Last night I introduced my adult male Idolomantis to the female, she matured about 4 weeks ago and the male about 3 weeks. I made sure she was well fed (a dozen flies and a moth!) She immediately assumed her threat posture and held it for about 10 mins, when she stopped nothing happened for about 5 mins and then he started displaying. When he eventually calmed down I removed him and wil try again another night.

This is about as close as they got:







Which is not surprising when you see what he was up against!






I also took a short video of them while the female was displaying but the files probably too big to post.

I will try and arrange it so he that can creep up behind her for the next attempt but its quite awkward when they are in the cage. With other species I have taken them both out and placed them on the bed so they have plenty of space but there no way I can handle these 2 without them freaking out. Unfortunately my dog would eat them if I left them out long enough to settle!

Any other suggestions would be gratefully recieved,

thanks

Alan


----------

